

Show HN: REL – A JSON-based programming language - wircho
https://github.com/relevant-ai/RelevantCardsDocumentation

======
wircho
REL is a fancy JSON syntax for making cards for our recently released Relevant
iOS App.

Give it a try and let me know if you have any questions.

